# U.S. film studios offer plans for digital cinema



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This is great news! Hopefully we will start seeing more digital cinemas pop up.

LAS VEGAS (Reuters) - A consortium of Hollywood's major film studios on Wednesday offered theater owners several concessions aimed at sparking a wider roll-out of digital cinema systems, including a pledge to share the cost.

Chuck Goldwater, chief executive of studio-backed Digital Cinema Initiatives, told audiences at the ShoWest convention that a draft of technology standards was nearly final and security measures had been strengthened to combat film piracy.

Most importantly, Goldwater outlined four broad points that answer some financial questions for digital projection, which can cost over $100,000 per system. That is a hefty sum for a theater owner, but a relatively smaller investment for a studio that can significantly lower the cost of shipping film canisters around the globe.

Calling the points "initial starting thoughts," Goldwater said that any contribution toward financing the systems "should be relative and proportional to the potential benefits expected to be realized" by studios, theater owners and system vendors.

*Full Story*


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

About 200 cinemas world wide powered by Quvis and Christie DLPs currently. Been available for close to 10 years. http://www.quvis.com/products/


----------

